# Portrait/Medium Tele Lens



## jhanken (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello all, I am mulling the purchase of a reasonably-priced prime for portraits and general shooting. I would be using on a 5D (possibly upgrading to 5D mk II in not too distant future). I am considering the 85mm f/1.8 and the 100mm f/2. I do not have the budget for or interest in the 85mm f/1.2 L. I also have a 50mm f/1.4 and a 70-300mm f/4-5.6, so I already have the focal length range covered, what I am really looking for is a faster lens for low light and the possiblity of a shallower depth-of-field. Any preferences or alternatives I should consider?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 29, 2012)

IMO, the 85/1.8 is probably the best value in the Canon lineup, and the 100/2 is a close cousin. I'd say get the 85/1.8, but if you have the budget, consider the 135mm f/2L, which is simply an awesome portrait lens.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 29, 2012)

the 100 f2.8L macro is fantastic and really good value for money great IS on it too
also look at the sigma 85 f1.4

both are similar prices


----------



## BobSanderson (Apr 4, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> IMO, the 85/1.8 is probably the best value in the Canon lineup, and the 100/2 is a close cousin. I'd say get the 85/1.8, but if you have the budget, consider the 135mm f/2L, which is simply an awesome portrait lens.



Totally agree. I shot with both and they are great. I did finally spend the cash for the 135mm F/2 L and I was astounded how fine the images were that it produced.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Apr 4, 2012)

The 85 1.5, 50 1.4, 100 f2.0 and 100 2.8 are all excellent portrait lenses for the value. The only comment I'd like to share is the Sigma 85 1.4 is a wonderful lens, though a bit pricey, and it has had focus issues. It is extremely fast to focus once it finds the spot you are registering. Excellent bokeh and contrast which is also true for Sigma's 50 1.4 for Canon.
In final summary, I'd probably go for the 85 1.8. 

Best of luck.


----------



## AJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Some folks who already own 50/1.4 find that 85 mm is not different enough and that 100 mm is more useful.

I suggest mounting your zoom and having a look through the viewfinder. See which focal length you prefer, and buy accordingly.

Optically and mechanically the 85/1.8 and 100/2 are very, very similar.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 4, 2012)

+3 The 135mm f/2L will not fail to deliver the photographics goods. Its a supreme lens for the $$$ and A stratospheric level of sharpness that always surprises me. Its great on my 5Dc and my 7D. It deserves it's 5 stars.

Heres an event photo to demonstrate the revealing sharpness that allows you to crop like crazy or enlarge like a maniac. 

The original File is here. 
http://images.us.viewbook.com/633e0fcc781581bede1afe2a9e4679b4.jpg


----------

